# Memphis / Desoto County Area Herfees? (Sign up)



## Unholy1 (May 31, 2007)

Ive been talking to a few members of CS about meeting up, because we recently found out that we live in around the same area. I never really expected to meet enough members from around my southren area to ever herf with, but it seems I was wrong! 

So, If you live in The Memphis / Desoto County area and are interested in meeting up for a herf sometime (date to be decided), then post here; and I will add you to the list!


Current list is:

1. Unholy1
2. One Lonely Smoker
3. Dgar


----------

